# TV on a Smartboard



## acooke33 (Oct 13, 2014)

I am a teacher and we have our announcements in the mornings on a tv channel throughout the school which is channel 80. I have an old TV and an old VCR/DVD player without a tuner. I would love to be able to show the news on my smartboard but the only way I can figure how to do it is to take the tv cable from the wall into the vcr and then connect the vcr into the a/v connector of the smartboard. This allows me to change the channel on the vcr to channel 80. My problem is I can't find an old vcr with a tuner to use. Any other suggestions on how I could do this? Thanks, April


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi acooke33, and welcome to TSG.

Do you know if the school is using the older (NTSC/PAL/SECAM) analog television transmission technology or the newer digital DTV technology.

If it is the older technology, you could check any local thrift stores or resale shops for working VCRs with tuners.

It might help if you update your profile to show a least what country you are in. It would save us the bother of suggesting solutions and sources that may not be available where you are located.


----------



## acooke33 (Oct 13, 2014)

Sorry. I am in North Carolina and we do have the old NTSC/PAL transmission. No plans to update anytime soon of course. I didn't know if a converter box would work (one that can change channels with.)


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You probably should be looking for an NTSC tuner box rather than a converter box. The tuner box would need to be able to tune in channel 80 (You need to find out if the school uses Broadcast UHF channel 80 with a frequency of 866-872 MHz or some cable system channel 80 operating at some other frequency).

The tuner box box would also need to have the correct A/V outputs to match your Smartboard's A/V inputs. I did see some sub $60 tuner boxes on Amazon, but they had VGA computer video outputs, rather than composite television video.


----------

